# Anyone know a DTG printer for under $5000



## superiorgraphix (Jun 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a Direct to Garment printer I can purchase without spending $10,000+ I'd like to find something for around 4-5000 if possible. I am NOT looking for transfers/iron-ons, something that will make a nice t-shirt print I can resell, see my Cafepress site so you can see what I'm up to.Any help,direction,info would be appreciated. Thanks...
Steve 
Superior Graphix - Home
www.cafepress.com/superiorgraphix : CafePress.com


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

For $5000 you'll have to look at 2nd hand printers. I dont think there are any (except for Chinese made) printers in your price range. Do you need the ability to print dark shirts?


----------



## kgnwv (Dec 12, 2007)

your not gonna find one new for what your wanting to spend. sorry.


----------



## superiorgraphix (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't need to print dark shirts at this time, maybe in the future...

Steve


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Search "T-jet" on ebay and sometimes you will find T-jet originals for less than $5,000. I got my T-jet 2 for $7,000 used on ebay. Just check the auctions twice a week and sooner or later you will find one.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can build one for $150. There is a pretty long thread on that in here.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

You can buy at this price. Do you really want to????


----------



## superiorgraphix (Jun 27, 2007)

tpope said:


> You can buy at this price. Do you really want to????


YES, I do, do you have any info?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

I find sometimes cheap is expensive.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

superiorgraphix said:


> YES, I do, do you have any info?
> 
> Thanks, Steve


I have seen several red t-jet standards sell on fleebay for under 4k. They needed work to make run. This includes parts in my case. They will not print white. You will have a learning curve on the printer and ANYTHING else that is new to you. You should include a heat press, ink, shirts, and any sales cost in your budget.

I support these statements with these fleebay auction numbers...
290181764204
270190764238

You are taking a risk dealing with fleebayers with little feedback. You are buying a pig in a poke....

I do not mean to sound negative. I wish to advise caution and research. Time is money....


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

170184140464

BIN 3500 plus shipping

It will need a print head, capping station, bulk waste bottle and a bulk ink system. 

YOU WILL NOT GET 10 photo quality tees printed in an hour on this printer...

You still need ink and a heat press.


----------

